# Custom Rates from PA Dept. of Ag



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Was looking around on my cooperative extension website and noticed that they updated the rates for custom work for Pennsylvania. I'm still trying to figure out why NY can't do its own custom rate table, but PA isn't too far from me, so I guess it will do.

http://www.nass.usda.gov/Statistics_by_State/Pennsylvania/Publications/Machinery_Custom_Rates/2013%20CustomRates.pdf


----------

